
SuperAnnotate Desktop: A better alternative to free annotation tools - tigranhakobian
https://blog.superannotate.com/superannotate-desktop-a-better-alternative-to-free-annotation-tools
======
boramos
This is the fastest tool in the world !!!!!!!

------
lagh
Fast and comfortable tool i’ve ever tested

------
MARINE_A
I'm in love with this tool!

------
tiruhi
The tool is really a good one!

